# reviews on Bambino Mio Nappies



## sleeping bubs

Hey 

Just wondered if anyone used these nappies??

Considering buying some but don't know if they are good as not many reviews on them


----------



## veganmum2be

alot of people dislike them, i'm not sure why exactly i dont think people rate the wraps highly.
i have used a mio, its just a prefold with a wrap, i cant say the wraps are the best available but they did the job fine and are good for the price, i quite like the prefold + wrap combo, but its not for everyone.

different people/babies get on better with different things, you could try one type and hate it, but love the next, so most wouldn't reccomend buying a load of one type. better to try a few preloved or cheap than buy a whole set and hate them. 
mio's dont have much of a resale value i dont think, you could probably buy a few cheap preloved. x


----------



## LittlePants

Most people find prefold nappies pretty poor, and the Bambino Mio wraps are really poor. You will get far better efficiency if you go for either shaped nappies and a good wrap, or even terry squares and a good wrap. The latter will be cheaper than Bambino Mios as well, although I'd recommend either top quality cotton terry squares or better stil bamboo terry squares.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I love prefolds personally, and they're pretty easy to use, but I much prefer the flip organic system as the wraps are better and the are onesize. I've not heard great things about the bambino mio wraps.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

If you can find some cheap, then they're pretty decent. I wouldn't pay the full retail price but I have used them (and still do now and then), and they're not the worst I've used by far. I actually prefer them to Bumgenius - but then I hate Bumgenius! The BM wraps do have a tendency to go tatty after a few washes so they could need replacing. Which I imagine is a PITA if you've gone and splashed out!

Try Asda, my local one was selling the sets of 12 with 3 wraps for a fiver :thumbup:


----------



## jenstar

I think they're good for the price. I do prefer nature babies wraps though, which are only about £2 dearer but wash better. I used a mixture of nappies inclduing bambino mios on my older son, but I don't use bambino mios on my younger son because he is too wriggly and the prefold would fall out of the wrap when I'm struggling to get it on him. For this reason, I don't rate flips either. Bambino mio prefolds have quite a long drying time too. I'd look out for a few second hand. Becausae there's no elastic or PUL in them there's not much can go wrong with them so you can buy cheap ones that are donkeys old and they'll be no better then brand new!


----------



## Jellyt

I got ours because they were on offer and now theyre all I use! The large wrap which should fit her for her size (weight determined) doesn't fit that well and we had to buy the wraps a size bigger. I've heard the same from someone else. There are some funky designs too!


----------



## lynnikins

I have loads of prefolds the right size for your LO they are Cotton ones and i used/use them on my boys i have loads spare though if you were interested, dont have any wraps but i would look at better wraps than the BM ones https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/wraps.html heres a good selection of wraps that are fairly highly rated, i also like the Econobums wraps from BG althogh they dont have any flaps to hold the prefold in place like other wraps do


----------



## Jibber Jabber

fluffpuffin said:


> I love prefolds personally, and they're pretty easy to use, but I much prefer the flip organic system as the wraps are better and the are onesize. I've not heard great things about the bambino mio wraps.


Same for us, I have to say the BM prefolds are the most absorbant that we have used and LO is a heavy wetter. The wraps are fine though, granted they're not as pretty as other brands etc but they do the job. Especially if you could get them preloved. 

We use Tuttos as well but our Flips with Mio folds are a trusted fave, even for a night nappy.


----------



## happymum55

I have followed the recommended video clips you sent me. And even tried exactly what they suggested. The velcro pants come undone and the cotton nappy does not fit properly inside the waterproof pants. They also leak and I have to change her bodysuit quite regularly. Also the nappy is so bulky I have to put on a larger size bodysuit to get it over the bulky nappy.

Im not happy with this product and have given it quite enough opportunity to work.

I ironed them to soften the nappy, rather defeats the purpose of being environmentally friendly.

I have wasted my money on this product and quite a few other people have also felt this product is not worth the price. Its only a piece of cotton. Why is it so expensive???


----------



## Snuffy

We used them for a while but didn't really get on with them. They were easy enough to use and we never had a wee leak with them, but they never once contained a poo with Amy. It may just have been the fit on her, as we never had any accidents at all that I can recall once we switched to BGv3s.


----------

